

Ask HN: How to publish code that has snippets of different sources? - Waldman

Hi all, first submission here. I have a small question...<p>I wrote a puppet module to manage PostgreSQL servers. After I wrote it, I expanded this module merging snippets of code from two different sources.<p>Now I want to opensource it but I really don't know how I could do this leaving the credits to both modules that I used. Would a mention on the README file be enough? Mentions on the headers of the files that have this snippets (This is done actually)? And the license? I think the original modules are not using the same license.<p>Is possible to publish it? If so, how?<p>My module has more or less 90% original code, and most parts where it uses others code was heavily expanded/modified.<p>This are the original modules:
https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppetlabs-postgres
https://github.com/uggedal/puppet-module-postgresql<p>Should I publish it and after contact both module maintainers?<p>Thanks in advance.<p>Leon Waldman.
======
Waldman
I end up publishing it, with a thanks message on the Readme and with the
pertinent copyright message were I found it would be fit.

The result is here: <https://github.com/waldman/puppet-pgsql>

